# Medtronic’s Predictive Low Glucose Suspend in the US in 2016, Closed Loop by 2017?



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2015)

Medtronic Diabetes shared new timeline hopes on its upcoming diabetes device pipeline at the JP Morgan Healthcare Conference on January 12. Notably, management expects to launch the MiniMed 640G/Enlite 3 CGM (predictive low glucose management) in the US by April 2016, and a hybrid closed loop system (one step closer to a fully automated ‘artificial pancreas’) - the MiniMed 670G - by April 2017! This timeline was earlier than we expected, considering the MiniMed 640G/Enlite 3 is still in its pivotal trial in the US.  Outside the US, the MiniMed 640G with the Enlite 2 sensor has already launched in Australia, and it is expected to come to more countries this year (likely in Europe). The MiniMed 670G, meanwhile, is expected to launch internationally by April 2018 – it’s notable to see that management is looking for a US launch before an international launch for this model. Certainly, a lot will have to go right for these timelines to happen, it certainly demonstrates the company’s ambition. 

http://diatribe.org/medtronics-predictive-low-glucose-suspend-us-2016-hybrid-closed-loop-2017


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 27, 2015)

I know they are a good company & that new pump is Good !


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 7, 2015)

In the right direction


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 8, 2015)

The 640G launched in the UK in February Northie. Several peeps I am in contact with are already using it and I hope to be able to take part in a 64 day trial in May.

Got a sneaky peek of it in January and posted about it here: http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2015/01/medtronic-minimed-640g-smartguard-pump.html

That development timeline is amazing though! Much faster than I had expected.


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 8, 2015)

Well after reading that I'd actually quite like one of those, the ability to suspend insulin when a hypo is coming sounds like bliss just at the moment....utter bliss.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 28, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> Well after reading that I'd actually quite like one of those, the ability to suspend insulin when a hypo is coming sounds like bliss just at the moment....utter bliss.



Life would be different would it not Kooky


----------



## HOBIE (May 21, 2015)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> The 640G launched in the UK in February Northie. Several peeps I am in contact with are already using it and I hope to be able to take part in a 64 day trial in May.
> 
> Got a sneaky peek of it in January and posted about it here: http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2015/01/medtronic-minimed-640g-smartguard-pump.html
> 
> That development timeline is amazing though! Much faster than I had expected.



Any news yet ? Can you tell I like new gadgets


----------



## Redkite (May 21, 2015)

I was just going to say that - the 640G has already been in use here in the UK for several months.  I know lots of families whose children are on it.  It's absolutely brilliant if you have sensors full time.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 21, 2015)

I'm lucky enough to be having a 64 day trial of the 640G with sensors starting some time next month and will be sharing my experiences on the blog.

If anyone's interested I'll let you know when there's something there to see.


----------



## rachelha (May 21, 2015)

I'd be really interested to know how it goes.


----------



## HOBIE (May 21, 2015)

rachelha said:


> I'd be really interested to know how it goes.



Me too Rachelha, have got me beedy eye on that pump. I like Medtronic


----------



## trophywench (May 21, 2015)

Oooh! - Exciting Mike!

I cynically tend to think that my body can't afford to have any extra holes bodged in it - I have such lousy absorption in so many places anyway, so I wouldn't even want one were the CCG to have a fit and offer anything but Roche.

(I know they can't stop you having another make but since my DSN doesn't even have experience of a 'live' Insight yet - I'm pretty sure none of them would be very encouraging)


----------



## HOBIE (May 21, 2015)

Tech is getting better !


----------

